# IPEX- New bra by Victoria's Secret



## Geek2 (Feb 25, 2005)

I got a card in the email that featured this new bra that's coming out March 1st. I guess it's suppose to be the ultimate bra. It's advertized to be the most comfortable and best fitting bra there is. It has a specially positioned paddding etc. There is a patent pending for the bra as well. I wanna see how different this really is if in anyway. I'm also curios to see what the price is going to be. Victoria's Secret bras are pricey so I would imagine this would be too.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 25, 2005)

I saw this too... I'm curious now!




I need all the help I can get!!! LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 2, 2005)

Welp! I tried this out at the mall yesterday (the big 'debut' for the Ipex) and honestly... I didn't like it ! I think they're other Body by Victoria bras are much better.... first, it looks like thier "lined demi" bras... nothing special looks wise. Second, they only come in sizes 34B &amp; above (which sucks for people who are smaller... but they actually run a little small... I'm usually 34B and it was kinda small) Third... it makes you look 'wierd'!! The cup area of the bra is fine... but where the top edge is... in the "V" (cleavage area I guess) it kinda pushes in against your chest b/c the edges are cut thinner I believe - but it makes you have a 'double bump" - because you got the regular cup part, then the part of your chest that comes out over the top of the bra... and then the edge pushing in a line inbetween! (It's hard to picture, but just imagine pushing a piece of string across your boob where the 'cleavage edge' of a bra is... how it makes an indentation... and you have a bulge above it &amp; below it) Well, that's pretty much how this makes you look. I guess if your chest is lower and flatter on top you'd be ok... but if you have a smaller chest &amp; it tends to be a bit higher up... you'll get the indentation. I dont' see how this is the 'new revolution' in bras that took years to create... it's the same material as other Body by Victoria bras... looks the same, but is actually IMO worse than the older ones.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I got a card in the email that featured this new bra that's coming out March 1st. I guess it's suppose to be the ultimate bra. It's advertized to be the most comfortable and best fitting bra there is. It has a specially positioned paddding etc. There is a patent pending for the bra as well. I wanna see how different this really is if in anyway. I'm also curios to see what the price is going to be. Victoria's Secret bras are pricey so I would imagine this would be too. *If I remember correctly it was $38?? I think?? somewhere around there... their cotton ones are on sale for $19.99 and IMO much better! lol *


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 2, 2005)

I saw the ads on television the other day &amp; was curious as well. Unfortunately, we don't have VS here in Hawaii--so deprived--so I'd have to order this online. Thanks to Janelle's review, I don't need to investigate.


----------



## Sofia (Mar 10, 2005)

I checked this bra out the other day and I didn't like it. Janelle is right, it just doesn't look right on. I wear a 34 D and it did nothing for me.

No Vicky's in Hawaii? I'm sending them an email right now. Every woman should have a Victoria's Secret close by.



I loved Hawaii when I was there with my parents a couple of years ago. Just beautiful, I wanted to stay and never leave, maybe in the future I can relocate. Lucky you keaLoha...


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 15, 2005)

i was very curious about this bra, as well. i have SUCH a hard time finding the right bras. i loved h&amp;m's, but as i got older, my chest got bigger, so they don't fit. they're so inexpensive, too, and have great quality, as well as cute designs!

i don't see all the hype about vicky's stuff. i think they're overpriced.

thanks for the reviews, ladies!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i was very curious about this bra, as well. i have SUCH a hard time finding the right bras. i loved h&amp;m's, but as i got older, my chest got bigger, so they don't fit. they're so inexpensive, too, and have great quality, as well as cute designs!
i don't see all the hype about vicky's stuff. i think they're overpriced.

thanks for the reviews, ladies!

*Yeah, &amp; honestly I can't stand this new one... so $40 for a bra that makes you look like you have a sack of potatoes in your chest is TOTALLY absurd! LOL



*


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 16, 2005)

lol!

You know, I am tired of bras not coming in an A cup; this is not the first bra I've seen at VS where the salesperson said they do not even make them in an A cup. I have a hard enough time finding bras to fit as it is (I have to get a 36 to fit around my ribcage, but at that size even an A cup is often a little big) and when brands don't even make my size it's rather frustrating! I can spend all day in the mall in the lingerie departments, try on every bra I can find, and still not find one that fits perfect! Olga and Playtex (Perfectly A size) are usually the only brands that aren't ridiculously big on me and are at least *close* to fitting!

OK my rant is over for now, I'll let you all go back to your discussion


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 16, 2005)

I feel your pain! LOL I unfortunately wasn't born 'well endowed' either! These actually run small... so you might get away with it... but honestly this bra is nothing to write home about, so I wouldn't even waste your time.





Originally Posted by *girl_geek* lol!
You know, I am tired of bras not coming in an A cup; this is not the first bra I've seen at VS where the salesperson said they do not even make them in an A cup. I have a hard enough time finding bras to fit as it is (I have to get a 36 to fit around my ribcage, but at that size even an A cup is often a little big) and when brands don't even make my size it's rather frustrating! I can spend all day in the mall in the lingerie departments, try on every bra I can find, and still not find one that fits perfect! Olga and Playtex (Perfectly A size) are usually the only brands that aren't ridiculously big on me and are at least *close* to fitting!

OK my rant is over for now, I'll let you all go back to your discussion


----------



## Brelki (Mar 24, 2005)

This is so ironic! I was just posting about the ipex bra I just bought a few days ago. I absolutely love it. It's probably the best bra I've bought. I usually just go with the body by victoria bras, but I decided to go with this one to try it out. I can't say much about the non-endowed part (I'm a 38D), but it holds all of me in, which is more than I can say for other bras. Most made for women my size aren't very attractive or they're sexy and lacy, but ultimately I fall out. I also like the straps of the ipex, they're quite nice. I can't wait for them to come out with a racerback version!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 24, 2005)

I was anxious to try this bra especially since its seamless. But you ladies are right, it does run small. I had to go up a few sizes, and I was like "whoa!"



what the heck happened!! It's alright though, nothing to brag about. I'll probably use it during the hot humid weather when I want something light but "covered".


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 24, 2005)

hm, if it runs small, maybe I *could* try their B cup ... but considering many A's are too big I doubt it



Ironically it sounds like that bra might fit me well if they made my size, because bra cups are usually too big at the top for me! (Probably just because I'm not filling them out enough! lol)

Oh well, I did find an Olga brand bra recently that fits me pretty well. That brand tends to run a little small so I have good luck with them


----------

